# 20's Mead Ranger / E-bay - Chicago



## Kato (Jul 6, 2016)

While searching for info on Mead Ranger I found this
Buy It Now of $199 seems crazy cheap although I'm just learning these older bikes.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mead-Ranger...845888?hash=item43f0ce12c0:g:Yq4AAOSwnNBXVIaQ


----------



## robertc (Jul 6, 2016)

Looks like a steal to me if you can get it for $199. Out of my area but if it was close I would be headed that way.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 7, 2016)

Kato said:


> While searching for info on Mead Ranger I found this
> Buy It Now of $199 seems crazy cheap although I'm just learning these older bikes.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Mead-Ranger...845888?hash=item43f0ce12c0:g:Yq4AAOSwnNBXVIaQ



Hi Kato, I got it, thanks for the lead. Mark.


----------



## Kato (Jul 7, 2016)

Mark Mattei said:


> Hi Kato, I got it, thanks for the lead. Mark.



Awesome - glad I could help !!
Fire me off a message and let me know how it turns out if you don't post something up


----------



## Mark Mattei (Jul 8, 2016)

Kato, thank you again for the lead, the bike looks to be a Racer model that may have had the bars, seat and pedals changed for more casual riding. Has lugs at the head tube and seat collar, smaller diameter BB with 2 piece crankset and chainring that removes from the crank with 5 bolts. Have found 2 Ranger catalog ads using same illustration, note the illustration shows lugs on the BB and a different design crank, artist license or? First catalog is 1918, second is a loose sheet and I don't have the cover to determine year, this second one implies English design or possible manufacture of the frame. Mark.


----------



## Kato (Jul 8, 2016)

Mark,
That looks like one heckuva' solid score for $199 !!!! 
Mike


----------

